# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  bác nào ngâm cứu song mã servo bằng yaskawa mechatrolink chưa ạ

## VuongAn

em đang tìm hiểu để chạy song mã bằng servo, tình hình phát hiện hướng đi là dùng PCI mechatrolink + Servo Pack yaskawa mechatrolink sign 5, có bác nào đã tìm hiểu có thể khai sáng giúp em với ạ.
em đinh dùng 1 e card PCI và 4 driver thì thiết lập như thế nào, và phần mềm nào để chạy điều khiển 4 trục đó ạ, dùng mach3 hay mach4 chạy được không hay phải dùng phần mềm chuyên dụng nào ạ?
thanks các bác

----------


## VuongAn

Có bác nào giúp em với

----------


## bientanservoplc

Hình như loại này phải dùng PLC của hãng luôn hoặc bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng có hỗ trợ chuẩn truyền thông này nhé bác.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Thế là không có cơ hợi cho diy hả bác  :Frown: (

----------


## Ga con

Nam terminatex vào tư vấn đi, nghe bảo mấy con Syntec chạy được mechatrolink mà không biết seri nào với giá ra sao.

Thanks.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## terminaterx300

DIY thì gần như ko có cửa, chạy PLC zin của yaskawa MPC2310 gì đó có có function gantry như clip youtube.

syntec chạy mạng mechatrolink II hoặc III với chip của yaskawa support gantry tốt nhưng ko support tuning gantry, chỉ chạy servo của syntec thì mới support.

----------

Nam Anh, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> syntec chạy mạng mechatrolink II hoặc III với chip của yaskawa support gantry tốt nhưng ko support tuning gantry, chỉ chạy servo của syntec thì mới support.


nghe câu này thấy mừng mừng sau đó lại hụt hẫng quá  :Frown: , ý tưởng gantry với servo chạy mạng khó hơn rồi, đành quay về với step vậy,trên youtoube thấy mấy anh tây DIY cnc chạy gantry bằng servo mà thấy chạy ầm ầm, không biết mấy anh ý tuning kiểu gì?

----------


## Gamo

Cụ trả cho Nam mập vài ngàn đô thì muốn lấy sao trên trời hắn cũng lấy cho

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Ga con

Mấy Tây này cũng Mach3 thôi mà, có thấy mạng gì đâu.

Tuning chạy được là 1 chuyện, chạy ngon là chuyện khác. Mà con máy bé tẹo thì làm kiểu khác cho đơn giản.

Mạng có ưu điểm gọn gàng hơn, mượt mà hơn. Với kiểu phát xung pull dir chỉ chạy được an toàn đến cỡ 200kHz, với độ phân giải 1um/xung thì được max cỡ 12.000mm/p. Muốn nhanh hơn thì giảm độ phân giải hoặc chuyển qua loại chạy mạng. Mạng thì yêu cầu mấy món phải đồng bộ chứ không bạ đâu lắp đấy được (như em 1 con máy xài 4 loại servo, XY còn được 2 con Delta, Z Yaskawa, Spindle LS, trục 4 Alphastep).


Thanks.

----------

Nam Anh, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Cụ trả cho Nam mập vài ngàn đô thì muốn lấy sao trên trời hắn cũng lấy cho
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...#ixzz58rDPKSDm


Hì vấn đề là em thấy servo chạy mạng rất nhiều, đời mới mà giá rẻ nên muốn tìm hiểu chạy thế nào ý mà cụ. Chứ em cũng chỉ làm mấy em bé tí tẹo với nhu cầu diy là chính, nên có hàng ngon dùng thì tốt, không có cũng ko sao cả. 
Dùng servo với dir/ pull tuning double Y: em tháo liên kết trục Y và dùng tải giả tương đương tải thật và tuning em Y1 trước rồi copy sang Y2 liệu có ổn không các bác
Thanks all

----------


## Huudong

> em đang tìm hiểu để chạy song mã bằng servo, tình hình phát hiện hướng đi là dùng PCI mechatrolink + Servo Pack yaskawa mechatrolink sign 5, có bác nào đã tìm hiểu có thể khai sáng giúp em với ạ.
> em đinh dùng 1 e card PCI và 4 driver thì thiết lập như thế nào, và phần mềm nào để chạy điều khiển 4 trục đó ạ, dùng mach3 hay mach4 chạy được không hay phải dùng phần mềm chuyên dụng nào ạ?
> thanks các bác



Thực ra các bác nếu chưa có dự định đầu tư vài chục tỷ mở nhà máy chế tạo máy cnc thì em khuyên đừng suy nghĩ quá sâu về vấn đề này làm chi. Để chạy song mã cho những nhu cầu bình thường như anh em ta vẫn Diy thì thực ra việc đó nó cũng dễ như bắt chó thôi. 

1: Chạy step thì dễ quá ko bàn
2: dùng servo Pur/Dir và mach3 : có lẽ đây là cách anh em muốn dùng nhất do có chi phí giá thành phù hợp- không đòi hỏi thiết bị chuyên dụng hay controller cao cấp. Sẽ có 2 hướng cho anh em đi em tạm chia sẻ như sau :
a: Dùng ac servo pur/dir ( Mr- J2S chẳng hạn) - kết hợp với mach3 : các bác cứ làm bình thường, 2 trục y cho chung chân ngõ ra , câu dây alarm đưa vô mach3 và để chế độ tác động tức thời.Cách này diùng cho vitme cso cấp chính xác thấp, bước lớn ( C5-C7 bước 20 chẳng hạn)
b: Hoặc mua những BOB support chế độ Slave( trục kéo theo) thì câu 1 trục y slave và mặc định trong mach3 là trục B chẳng hạn , tiến hành settup thống số theo hướng dẫn là xong ( các cụ tham khảo BOB của CSMIO- IP/s, trang 92 nói khá rõ về việc này).
c: Cách này cách ngắn gọn và hiệu quả nhất: các cụ liên hệ với hãng bán servo như deltal- yakawa-estun... mua loại servo 1 driver chạy cho 2 con động cơ, các loại này có sẵn funtion kiểm soát chế độ gantry cho 2 con motor( kể cả về tốc độ- lực- monmen). các cụ vẫn dùng bob mach3 thông thường.

Có vậy thôi là hết. mỗi vấn đề song mã mà kéo ra kéo vô cũng mấy năm rồi, cụ nào cần chi tiết thì cứ tạt qua tệ xá. còn ông nào nói chạy ko dc thì chạy qua nhà tôi xem máy nó chạy như nào.

----------

3tsenior, Diyodira, quangkhanh, solero, VuongAn

----------


## terminaterx300

em hâm mộ anh Đông quá.  :Wink:  anh Đông thật là tiên phong

----------

solero

----------


## VuongAn

> Thực ra các bác nếu chưa có dự định đầu tư vài chục tỷ mở nhà máy chế tạo máy cnc thì em khuyên đừng suy nghĩ quá sâu về vấn đề này làm chi. Để chạy song mã cho những nhu cầu bình thường như anh em ta vẫn Diy thì thực ra việc đó nó cũng dễ như bắt chó thôi. 
> 
> 1: Chạy step thì dễ quá ko bàn
> 2: dùng servo Pur/Dir và mach3 : có lẽ đây là cách anh em muốn dùng nhất do có chi phí giá thành phù hợp- không đòi hỏi thiết bị chuyên dụng hay controller cao cấp. Sẽ có 2 hướng cho anh em đi em tạm chia sẻ như sau :
> a: Dùng ac servo pur/dir ( Mr- J2S chẳng hạn) - kết hợp với mach3 : các bác cứ làm bình thường, 2 trục y cho chung chân ngõ ra , câu dây alarm đưa vô mach3 và để chế độ tác động tức thời.Cách này diùng cho vitme cso cấp chính xác thấp, bước lớn ( C5-C7 bước 20 chẳng hạn)
> b: Hoặc mua những BOB support chế độ Slave( trục kéo theo) thì câu 1 trục y slave và mặc định trong mach3 là trục B chẳng hạn , tiến hành settup thống số theo hướng dẫn là xong ( các cụ tham khảo BOB của CSMIO- IP/s, trang 92 nói khá rõ về việc này).
> c: Cách này cách ngắn gọn và hiệu quả nhất: các cụ liên hệ với hãng bán servo như deltal- yakawa-estun... mua loại servo 1 driver chạy cho 2 con động cơ, các loại này có sẵn funtion kiểm soát chế độ gantry cho 2 con motor( kể cả về tốc độ- lực- monmen). các cụ vẫn dùng bob mach3 thông thường.
> 
> Có vậy thôi là hết. mỗi vấn đề song mã mà kéo ra kéo vô cũng mấy năm rồi, cụ nào cần chi tiết thì cứ tạt qua tệ xá. còn ông nào nói chạy ko dc thì chạy qua nhà tôi xem máy nó chạy như nào.


Cảm ơn cụ nhiều nhiều, bài viết rất hữu ích với em ạ

----------


## quangkhanh

Rất hay.Lâu nay trên diễn đàn này với mach3  chỉ nói không với song mã servo thôi. Ai mà nói tới vụ này không khéo bị bọn thánh bàn phím bu tới quánh hội đồng ngay...bác cẩn thận đấy.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thiết nghĩ hay là cụ nào làm 1 bài viết hướng dẫn đấu nối AC Servo motor vào Mach3 để anh em tham khảo đi ạ. Cứ giấu bí kiếp hoài trong khi em thấy Servo chạy ầm ầm rồi không xa lạ gì nữa rồi, nhìn ham quá trời ham hà  :Big Grin: .

----------


## VuongAn

> Hehe thiết nghĩ hay là cụ nào làm 1 bài viết hướng dẫn đấu nối AC Servo motor vào Mach3 để anh em tham khảo đi ạ. Cứ giấu bí kiếp hoài trong khi em thấy Servo chạy ầm ầm rồi không xa lạ gì nữa rồi, nhìn ham quá trời ham hà .


Em cũng ham quá, lần này biết sẽ nhảy vào hố vôi, nhưng em đã quyết định làm em song mã chạy ac servo xem sao, nhảy hố vôi miễn không sặc vôi là được, cụ nào có bí kíp làm ơn chia sẻ dùm em với

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng ham quá, lần này biết sẽ nhảy vào hố vôi, nhưng em đã quyết định làm em song mã chạy ac servo xem sao, nhảy hố vôi miễn không sặc vôi là được, cụ nào có bí kíp làm ơn chia sẻ dùm em với


người mà làm được thường tự mày mò chứ ko hỏi, người hỏi thường ko làm được vì cái thằng chỉ mỗi thằng nói kiểu hehe

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy trong bài cụ CKD ngâm cứu vụ servo cách đây cũng khá lâu rồi. Mà em đi lung tung cũng gặp máy mach3 chạy servo Yas Mitsu Pana...kha là nhiều phải nói là chạy ầm ầm. Thế nhưng không ai show lên chắc vì 1 là làm chưa tới bến không dám chỉ bậy ngta cười hay 2 là làm rồi chạy ngon quá nhưng cần câu cơm mà sao chỉ được  :Big Grin: . 
Thím Google thì có mấy bài của anh Tây lông còn chị Youtube thì lung tung beng nói chung là không bài bản nên mày mò kèm tài liệu là chuyện tính theo năm chứ ngày 1 ngày 2 thì trừ khi lụm đc bí kiếp  :Smile: ))).
Thôi em xin rút để tránh loãng bài của cụ chủ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

> người mà làm được thường tự mày mò chứ ko hỏi, người hỏi thường ko làm được vì cái thằng chỉ mỗi thằng nói kiểu hehe


hơ hơ, ai mà nói không hỏi là bị ông google ổng cười cho đấy  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

xác double y hành trình to giờ cũng khó kiếm phết các cụ nhỉ kk...

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề song mã servo thấy được bàn nhiều. Nhưng thấy khó có hồi kết. Vì sao?
1. Servo đời cũ + controller open loop không hổ trợ chế độ chạy song song 2 motor. Vậy nên chạy thế nào là tùy vào nhu cầu và khã năng người làm.

2. Người thực hiện am hiểu về servo đến mức nào? Đây là lý do mình hay khuyên các bạn mới không nên dùng servo, càng không nên dùng servo chạy song song. Các bạn mới ngay cả việc đấu nối servo còn phải hỏi, thì việc config, tuning servo là một vấn đề nan giải phía sau. Nên rủi ro thất bại là cực kỳ lớn, servo không đơn giản như step, đấu dây đúng là chạy. Với những người đã am hiểu về servo, thì sẽ không lên đây hỏi kiểu này (đây cũng là ý cụ NhatSon, chứ không phải là không hỏi ai hay google).

3. Vì phần lớn người dùng đều không có thiết bị đo kiểm, để khẳng định độ chính xác cuối cùng chỉ cho máy chạy sản phẩm mẫu rồi đo kiểm tra. Cái này chỉ đúng với sản phẩm đó, chưa chắc cái máy đã chạy đúng trong các trường hợp khác. Vì lý do này mình nói độ chính xác máy chạy được theo niềm tin. Tất nhiên kỹ thuật mỗi người mỗi khác nên niềm tin của mỗi người mỗi khác. Máy DIY chạy servo đạt mức 0.01 cũng là bình thường. Nhưng không phải máy DIY nào cũng đáp ứng tới đó.

4. Phần lớn anh em DIY ít khi nào tính toán lực, công suất, tốc độ v.v... Nên việc lựa chọn và sử dụng khá là may mắn. Công thêm ý thức tiết kiệm, càng bé càng tốt nên mình càng tin là DIY servo càng khó mà chạy chính xác được.

Ý kiến cá nhân. Ai phản biện xin vui lòng thẳng thắn và có dẫn chứng. Lý do rỏ ràng. Miễn tiếp chuyện với những bạn chém gió gây rối.

Thanks!

----------

khoa.address, Tuanlm, VuongAn

----------

